# My growing Mac collection...



## tricky (Apr 2, 2006)

It seems so tiny when I lay it all out. I have a lot of other brands of m/u besides MAC but my MAC collection is my pride and joy! There are also a few UD e/s mixed in the 15 pans. Please excuse the ugly tablecloth.
















Thanks for looking!


----------



## tricky (Apr 2, 2006)

i am not sure why these won't show up as pictures...


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tricky* 
_i am not sure why these won't show up as pictures..._

 

they need to be in pic[IMG] instead of html code.


great stuff!...don't you absolutely LOVE lovemate l/s!...I'm wearing it today and I am friggin' obsessed with it!


----------



## tricky (Apr 3, 2006)

i used the  tags but it didn't work, i think maybe the pics are too big or something i dunno.

yeah lovemate is really pretty!


----------



## french-dessert (Apr 3, 2006)

lovely ! i like ur l/s


----------



## tricky (Apr 4, 2006)

finally... i got the stupid pics to work.


----------



## Joke (Apr 4, 2006)

Good good good!


----------



## bocagirl (Apr 4, 2006)

Your collection is lovely.


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 4, 2006)

lucky you!!! you have heatherette lipstick!!!!  i want!!!


----------

